# hahn-automation in rheinböllen



## AlterEgo (2 Juli 2010)

moin moin
kennt zufällig jemand die firma hahn automation und weiß wie sie so als arbeitgeber ist?
danke und gruß


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juli 2010)

Hi,

die Firma: http://www.haehn-automation.de

scheint dem Webauftritt entsprechend mal zuallererst ein ganz normaler Laden zu sein.

Die Frage, die Du hier so locker stellst, ist so locker aber nicht zu beantworten.

Mal angenommen, jemand kennt den Laden intim. Und ist dort beschäftigt. Was würde der sagen (wollen)?

Oder ist Exmitarbeiter. Sagt der was objektives? Oder hält der mal das Maul, bevor ihm noch eine negative Wertung rausrutscht ...

Ein guter Kumpel von mir hat auch mal nach mir in einem Laden gearbeitet, in dem ich etwa drei Jahre zuvor war. Ich konnte ihm als Auskunft geben: du wirst da viel lernen. Als er drei oder fünf Jahre später wieder einen neuen Job gefunden hatte, sagte er: ich habe viel gelernt - aber ein wenig seltsam wars schon dort. Nun ist er seit einigen Jahren mehr bei der neuen Firma. Ohne den Job davor wäre er dort wahrscheinlich nicht reingekommen.

Andere haben die Firma, in der er und ich vorher waren, seither nicht verlassen. Daher: prüfe selbst, ob Du und die Firma zusammen passt.


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2010)

Ich kenne deren Maschinen von einigen Kunden. Denke, es ist ein ganz normaler Mittelstandsbetrieb. Man hört mal immer wieder mal etwas von denen, aber bisher war nichts dabei, was mich besonders unruhig machen würde.  Konkrete Aussagen wirst du wohl kaum bekommen, siehe die Ausführungen des Perfekten.


----------



## AlterEgo (4 Juli 2010)

danke für die antworten.
natürlich kann mann hier keine absolut konkreten und verlässliche antworten erhalten. hätten sich jetzt aber mehrere gemeldet, die den laden gekannt hätten, hätte sich schon eine linie herauskristalisieren können.
habe gestern aber noch einen bekannten getroffen, der den laden und auch meine situation recht gut kennt und mir absolut positives berichten konnte.
werde falls es zum vorstellungsgespräch und/ oder zur anstellung kommt noch mal berichten.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juli 2010)

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ralf_H (6 Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich als externer Mitarbeiter ein paar Projekte für Hähn in Rheinböllen gemacht. Die Mitarbeiter mit denen ich zu tun hatte waren nett und die Arbeitsbedingen in Ordnung. Die Firma ist seitdem deutlich gewachsen. Mein Chef hatte ärger mit der Abrechnung von Nachträgen, deswegen ist das Geschäftsverhältnis beendet worden.
Nun, was auf jeden fall als Programmierer auf Dich zukommt sind Überstunden und Montageeinsätze. Also schön darauf achten, dass im Vertag alles geregelt ist.


----------



## The Blue (20 Juli 2010)

^^ ich war da bis vor 2 monaten als Inbetriebnehmer


----------



## AlterEgo (20 Juli 2010)

und wie war es so, bzw warum bist du weg?


----------



## The Blue (23 Juli 2010)

Die Kollegen, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen,
sind Super.

Die Anlagen sind sehr verschieden und interessant.

Weshalb ich dort weg bin,
werde ich sicher nicht hier rein schreiben 
nur soviel : Totschlagargumente

*vde*


----------



## hahnautomation (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist dieses Thema nun beendet? Was ist geworden aus der Anstellung?

@theblue: Was sind für dich Totschlagargumente?

grüße


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2011)

hahnautomation schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist dieses Thema nun beendet? Was ist geworden aus der Anstellung?
> @theblue: Was sind für dich Totschlagargumente?
> grüße



Das war WAR beendet - seit 23.07.2010, 19:17                                       - und nun hast du es wieder aus der Versenkung geholt.

Ich glaube nicht das es sinnvoll ist, das sich "The Blue" dazu noch mal äußert.

Denn in der heutigen Zeit stehen die Abmahnanwälte und Rechtsverdreher 
hinter jeder Ecke.

Fakt ist, das man sich um Mitarbeiter und deren Sorgen erst dann kümmert,
wenn man "völlig überraschend" die Kündigung des Mitarbeiters bekommt.

Vorher hat man mit viel Geschick lohnneutrale Mehrarbeit eingefordert.
Das ist zumindest das, was ich oft erlebe. Zum Glück von außerhalb.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das man sich um Mitarbeiter und deren Sorgen erst dann kümmert,wenn man "völlig überraschend" die Kündigung des Mitarbeiters bekommt.



*ACK*

Was aber leider trotzdem nicht bedeutet, dass die verbleibenden Kollegen es dann besser haben, weil die Firma etwas dazugelernt haben könnte...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (3 Februar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Was aber leider trotzdem nicht bedeutet, dass die verbleibenden Kollegen es dann besser haben, weil die Firma etwas dazugelernt haben könnte...



wer übrig bleibt findet nur nichts anderes ... denn wenn es überall anders besser ist, warum macht man dann nicht auch mal nen kompromiss?...


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Februar 2011)

Es gibt aber auch viel zu viele, die nicht wissen, was sie wert sind und deswegen mit Scheuklappen rumlaufen. Manchmal kann es nicht schaden, nach links und rechts zu gucken, um zu sehen, was andere Arbeitgeber bieten! Auch wenn es immer heißt, dass die Welt schlecht ist und man dankbar sein muss gerade zu dieser Zeit in genau dieser Firma arbeiten zu dürfen... Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass ich den Absprung von dem ehemaligen Sklaventreiber geschafft habe und jetzt einen Chef habe, der absolut in Ordnung ist! Auch wenn es riskant war. Aber wie schon gesagt: Es liegt immer an einem selber, ob man was verändern will.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (3 Februar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Es liegt immer an einem selber, ob man was verändern will.



genau das ist es, man muß selber darauf kommen. man muß selber die schnauze voll haben (egal wie voll) und den wunsch entwickeln sich weiter zu entwickeln... jeder job ist nur die vorbereitung auf den nächsten - was nicht heißt, dass man im rahmen des jobs immer nur nach dem nächst höheren ziel suchen muß. uneingeschränkte entfaltung hat auch was für sich.

und es geht nicht immer nur um geld, dass muß auch mal gesagt werden. wenn man unzufrieden ist mit der umgebung und vielleicht auch keine perspektive sieht, dann sollte man sich fragen lassen dürfen, ob man eine perspektive für weniger in betracht ziehen würde - je nach perspektive muß man da keinen schlechten schnitt machen, denn was ist schöner, als auch noch spaß an der arbeit zu haben?!

aber eben das wichtigste ist die nähe zu sich selber und wenn jemand den arsch nicht hoch bekommt um sich eine alternative zu suchen, wie auch immer diese geartet ist dann habe ich auch kein mitleid mit ihm, wenn er darüber jammert, dass sein job ach doch so scheiße ist und die kollegen auch noch voll daneben sind...


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Februar 2011)

Wie dem auch sei... ich denke, daß Herr Blue gute Gründe hatte den Herrn Hahn zu verlassen... Vielleicht geht es Herrn Hahn auch noch zu gut, um sich nicht vorstellen zu müssen, was "Totschlagargumente" sind. Wenn ich z.B. das "Miteinander" der Fa. U. aus O. sehe, wo der Chef seine Belegschaft mit auf Deutschlandreise nimmt um sich auf irgendeinem Treffen Einen zu genehmigen. Ich glaube, wenn man sich nach Feierabend noch fröhlich mit dem Chef in die Augen sehen kann, ist alles perfekt!


----------



## vierlagig (3 Februar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> was "Totschlagargumente" sind.



es gibt viele! spontan fallen mir ca. 253 ein


----------



## Question_mark (3 Februar 2011)

*Was will der User hahnautomation uns sagen ?*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt viele! spontan fallen mir ca. 253 ein



253, das passt ja noch ressourcenschonend in ein Byte rein. 

Die Arbeitgeber heutzutage haben vorsichtshalber schon seit langem ein Doppelwort dafür reserviert.

Aber davon abgesehen, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum ein User namens hahnautomation diesen toten und längst beerdigten Fred wieder aus den Untiefen des Forums ausgräbt. Also entweder eine Fake-Anmeldung oder eine dumme Reaktion, just my 2 cents ...

Gruß

QUestion_mark


----------



## AlterEgo (3 Februar 2011)

für mich ist das thema definitiv beendet, habe zwar einen neuen job, aber nicht dort.
nach meiner bewerbung kam ne mail von hahn, in der es hieß, man wäre interessiert und würde sich melden nachdem der geschäftsführer aus dem urlaub zurück ist.
tja aber dann kam leider nix mehr, na ja was solls, aber die feine englische war das nicht...


----------



## hahnautomation (4 Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin durch Zufall beim googeln auf diesen alten Beitrag gestoßen und neugierig geworden. Meinen Usernamen habe ich einfach mal nach dem Thema benannt. 

Ich arbeite nun auch schon länger nicht mehr dort und hatte damals meine guten Gründe das Unternehmen zu verlassen. 

Nun bin ich einfach mal neugierig was andere darüber berichten, die entweder auch mal dort waren oder es noch sind. 

Ich hatte sogra überlegt zurück zu gehen, da das was dort produziert wird sehr interessant ist und immer eine Herausforderung ist. Aber ich habe mich dagegen entschieden. 

Dafür musste ich mir einfach nochmal Gedanken machen wieso ich damals gegangen bin. In diesem Unternehmen funktioniert sehr viel über die Schiene Druck. 

Grüße


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2011)

hahnautomation schrieb:


> Meinen Usernamen habe ich einfach mal nach dem Thema benannt.


 

...wer's glaubt...

Du scheinst Dich ja noch ganz schön mit dem Laden verbunden zu fühlen, bzw. zu identifizieren, wie es von AG-Seite so schön heißt...
Also ich, anstelle eines ehemaligen MA, würde auch die Klappe halten, bzw. es so machen, dass keiner irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zwischen mir und dem betreffenden Schuppen herstellen kann.

Man weiß ja nie, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Vielleicht heiße ich sogar Konrad mit Nachnamen...

Gruß,

dia


Vielleicht sollte man dieses Thema schließen, bevor noch jemand verleitet wird, schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen...


----------



## hahnautomation (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo dia,

ich werde hier auch nicht meinen bürgerlichen Namen eintragen. Ich habe keinen Stress mit dem Unternehmen. Das liegt nicht in meinem Interesse. 

Ich habe soweit ein gutes Verhältnis dorthin und habe mit der Sache abgeschlossen. Als außenstehender ist es doch immer einfacher. 

Anscheinend gibt es hier ein großer Misstrauen meiner Person gegenüber, was wohl mit meinem Usernamen zusammen hängt. Dieses ist nicht angebracht. 

Ich will einfach nur wissen ob andere ähnlich denken wie ich bzw. ob ich mir damals was eingeredet habe. Das ist aber wohl nicht der Fall und es bestätigt sich alles. 

Grüße


----------



## Verpolt (4 Februar 2011)

Welcher von den 3 bist du ?


----------



## hahnautomation (4 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Welcher von den 3 bist du ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 13006



Ich muss dich enttäuschen, keine von denen. Ich bin dort lange nicht mehr angestellt und habe damit nichts zu tun.

Wie kommt ihr drauf?

Lasst euch doch nicht so von meinem Usernamen irritieren.


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2011)

hahnautomation schrieb:


> Lasst euch doch nicht so von meinem Usernamen irritieren.


 
Man gibt sich auch keinen solchen Usernamen, wenn man mit der Firma nichts mehr zu tun hat!!


----------



## hahnautomation (4 Februar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Man gibt sich auch keinen solchen Usernamen, wenn man mit der Firma nichts mehr zu tun hat!!



Ok, wir lassen es dann einfach. 

Ich habe ja schon viel gelesen. 

Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## stellarator (4 Februar 2011)

hahnautomation schrieb:


> ...Lasst euch doch nicht so von meinem Usernamen irritieren.


 
Ich würde mich aber auch niemals Marine nennen, nur weil ich da mal in grauer Vorzeit war.


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2011)

hahnautomation schrieb:


> Ok, wir lassen es dann einfach.
> 
> Ich habe ja schon viel gelesen.
> 
> Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende!


 
Danke, dir ebenso!


----------



## Pizza (5 Februar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Man gibt sich auch keinen solchen Usernamen, wenn man mit der Firma nichts mehr zu tun hat!!



Scheiße, jetzt bin ich echt gearscht. 

Ich hab mit meiner alten Firma auch nichts mehr zu tun und hab jetzt den blöden Usernamen von damals an der Backe.

Und zu allem Überdruss wird hier behauptet, ich sei dick und man versucht meinen Inhalt zu berechnen. 

Ich mache auch nicht dick, wie hier behauptet. Auch wenn immer alle plötzlich Hunger bekommen wenn ich mal den Chat betrete.

Böse Zungen behaupten sogar, ich sei ein Zylinder und man will mich kreisrund ausrollen.

Ähm, ich glaub, ich bestell mir erst mal was beim Italiener ... Name verpflichtet!! *ROFL*


----------



## winnman (5 Februar 2011)

und hast du deine Pizza schon?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2011)

Pizza schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu allem Überdruss wird hier behauptet, ich sei dick und man versucht meinen Inhalt zu berechnen.



wirst du von deiner besseren Hälfte so gut umsorgt :-D, Grüße sie mal bitte


----------



## Rudi (5 Februar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Man gibt sich auch keinen solchen Usernamen, wenn man mit der Firma nichts mehr zu tun hat!!



Wollte nur noch sagen das ich auch früher kein Rentier war.


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2011)

Pizza schrieb:


> Scheiße, jetzt bin ich echt gearscht.
> 
> Ich hab mit meiner alten Firma auch nichts mehr zu tun und hab jetzt den blöden Usernamen von damals an der Backe.


 

Wer arbeitet denn auch schon in einer Firma, die *Pizza* heißt???

Du bist ja komisch.....


----------



## The Blue (7 Februar 2011)

Was Totschlagargumente sind,
findet man zB hier


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Februar 2011)

The Blue schrieb:


> Was Totschlagargumente sind,
> findet man zB hier


ich hatte diesen Artikel zwar schonmal gelesen, aber habe das Gefühl, dass er deutlich ausführlicher geworden ist (oder ich habe viel davon vergessen).


----------

